# Layne Norton



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

like this guy alot, seems like a decent bloke from what i've read about him, thinking about trying his routine

few vids on him:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'm currently de-loading after doing his routine for 6 weeks. Fukcing awesome routine, got stronger every week and it's afun routine too. I'm going to be sticking to this way of training and just change lifts here and there.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> I'm currently de-loading after doing his routine for 6 weeks. Fukcing awesome routine, got stronger every week and it's afun routine too. I'm going to be sticking to this way of training and just change lifts here and there.


Do you have a link to this routine you speak of?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Layne is a top guy.

I would certainly recommend his works for natural BB.

J


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Do you have a link to this routine you speak of?


http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Layne_Norton%27s_Power/Hypertrophy_Routine


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Wannaberipped said:


> Do you have a link to this routine you speak of?


http://www.simplyshredded.com/mega-feature-layne-norton-training-series-full-powerhypertrophy-routine-updated-2011.html


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Layne norton and his brigade of steroid haters lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Layne Norton ofers good advice to follow for any natural bodybuilder. His routines and diet advice all looks pretty good to me.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I would to do this type of routine but I wouldn't have the time, plus with a manual job it wud kill me


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hes over at the website i was on before and he always gives great advice


----------

